# Another one... Looking for 2005 Club Opening



## ufg8r93 (Nov 29, 2004)

For deer and turkey. It's just me. I am an ethical, conscientious hunter. 35 years old, married 13 years, two young sons (3 and 5). Hunted a good bit as a kid and started hunting again (seriously) two years ago. I had about 250 acres this year in Wilkes, but want to join a good club instead of getting my own lease again.

Don't mind paying up for quality. I prefer to bowhunt and generally do unless it's really cold/nasty weather. I don't care much about killing a bunch of deer; I'd like to take a buck and a doe a year if possible. Won't shoot little bucks. A reasonable guest policy is a plus but not necessary. I have a tractor and am willing to do some work.

I live in Marietta, but am willing to drive for a good club.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Wilkes land*

PM sent to you regarding your current lease, thanks.


----------



## hammerhead100gr (Nov 30, 2004)

*looking for a lease also*

I'm looking for a lease in Meriwether or Coweta 34 y/o male  very conscientious hunter i also have a tractor and willing to work.  Looking for an organized club and NO BAITING!  My current lease has alot of guys hunting over corn and i dont think thats an ethical way to hunt.


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 1, 2004)

*Buford  Dawg*

Sending you a P/M


----------



## highcountry (Dec 1, 2004)

I can help you with one in Bartow/Cherokee Co. Let me know by PM if your interested....


----------



## Bryan (Jan 28, 2005)

I have club openings in South Laurens County, 856 acres, and family orientated.  Deer, duck, turkey, small game, and three fishing ponds.  Small camp house with electricity, running water, and room for campers.  For information call (478) 745-8181.


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 28, 2005)

Gator93 and Hammerhead
  Got a club in MeriwetherCo. Will be showing property the first Sat. in Feb. Got some posts on here somewhere and some pics on bragging board(posted by Dancehall Doctor). may be several pages back. dues will be 650-750 depending on how much feed and seed.


----------



## ufg8r93 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Thanks, guys.*

I am officially a member of a club in Haralson County. And I'm really looking forward to 2005 and many hours in the woods...


----------



## little Red (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey I dont know if the Ocmulgee WMA is too far to drive but I have 3125acr.That I have gotten the lease on from that WMA and I am starting a new club IF your still looking I have a beutiful place to hunt and camp. will be a good time for whole family.e-mail me or pm me. Scotttshi@worldnet.att.net THANKS Scott





			
				ufg8r93 said:
			
		

> For deer and turkey. It's just me. I am an ethical, conscientious hunter. 35 years old, married 13 years, two young sons (3 and 5). Hunted a good bit as a kid and started hunting again (seriously) two years ago. I had about 250 acres this year in Wilkes, but want to join a good club instead of getting my own lease again.
> 
> Don't mind paying up for quality. I prefer to bowhunt and generally do unless it's really cold/nasty weather. I don't care much about killing a bunch of deer; I'd like to take a buck and a doe a year if possible. Won't shoot little bucks. A reasonable guest policy is a plus but not necessary. I have a tractor and am willing to do some work.
> 
> I live in Marietta, but am willing to drive for a good club.


----------



## little Red (Mar 7, 2005)

Cancel Cristmas. Helps if look further. Congrats on the new club!! sorry for the lost time.





			
				ufg8r93 said:
			
		

> I am officially a member of a club in Haralson County. And I'm really looking forward to 2005 and many hours in the woods...


----------



## AKJ (Mar 16, 2005)

Deer Hunters Needed. Over 3100 Acres in Talbot County, GA for Hunting Deer, Turkey, Rabbitts...... 
Delta Hunting Club is located approximately eight miles east of Talbotton, GA. Just off U.S. Hwy 80. The club has been in exsistance for over 20 years. The club has food plots and supplemental feeding. Talbot County is a QDM. 
Membership is $850. per year. The club's fiscal year starts June 1st.
__________________
AKJ


----------



## Bowzonly (Mar 27, 2005)

I have 500 acres about an hour north of Marietta in Pickens county.  We have plenty of deer and turkey, and looking for 7 more members for a total of 12 sober hunters.
Jim


----------



## Randy (Mar 28, 2005)

You need to come look at my bow only lease in Lamar Co.


----------



## cmcmillan (May 2, 2005)

*lease*

Talbot cty  403 acres  family oriented
770-943-7758


----------

